# Here's Oreo



## myraoreo (Jul 25, 2016)

Got Oreo after my cat of almost 11 years disappeared one day. He's not allowed outside now due to that. He was malnourished and food aggressive. He's past that now and he's a happy little guy. He's very big for his age. Here he is in early July with my dog, who he took instantly to as his mom. He's 1.4 lbs here and approximately 6 weeks old



Taken yesterday. Weighed in at 8.63 lbs. Still loves the big doggy



Mildly concerned about his size, but he seems happy and healthy so will just keep a close eye on how much he eats and try and keep him happy and healthy. Thanks Marie for the help on his food thread


----------



## myraoreo (Jul 25, 2016)

Wrong second photo! Can't edit this one in.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, he's adorable! And so is your dog, who seems to be playing the role of proud parent.  

So he's about 5-6 months now? Wow, 8.6 lbs seems pretty heavy, but he doesn't look that big at all in the pic.


----------



## myraoreo (Jul 25, 2016)

Here he is next to 17 year old, 10 lb Blue. His feet etc are way bigger than hers and he's almost as big as her.


----------



## myraoreo (Jul 25, 2016)

The dog is Labrador/great Pyrenees and is over 100 lbs BTW. Big momma dog. (Dog is male)


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok, next to your 10-lb. kitty, he looks quite a bit bigger than next to your 100-lb. dog!  

Look at those huge kitten paws! It looks like he's going to be a big kitty by the time he grows into those!  Is he all black except for his paws and the cute bit of white on his nose?


----------



## myraoreo (Jul 25, 2016)

He's also got lots of white on his chest and belly, too. This photo is from about a month ago.


----------



## myraoreo (Jul 25, 2016)

Here he is when I first got him in early July


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Love the ear tufts and those long whiskers! He looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## myraoreo (Jul 25, 2016)

Long whiskers until he broke them all off randomly lol.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

I love tuxedos. Very cute


----------



## myraoreo (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## myraoreo (Jul 25, 2016)

Here's my man in his favorite chair.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

He really is a beauty!


----------

